# vbscript compiler and/or freeware visual basic



## kpmwrestler (Jun 21, 2006)

I was wondering if there was a FREEWARE vbscript to exe compiler. I have seen one for $99: http://www.nsbasic.com/desktop/info/technotes/TN06.htm and this one: http://www.batchconverter.com/Admin...nload-873.shtml
and this one: http://www.xuebrothers.net/sh/sh.htm those are exactly what I need (except for the cost) either that or a freeware visual basic. I have visual basic express , but it won't let you save it as an exe! It will only let you save as *.vb!


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

This is the wrong forum but THIS is pretty good for $49, THIS is $25 which is also free to try. The Nsbasic has a 30 day working period BTW.

I think THESE Visual Studio apps for developers are the best suited for you and free. Those are teh best near free ones I can think of.


----------



## kpmwrestler (Jun 21, 2006)

wow, the one for $25 is perfect. except for the $25. what forum should I post this in?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Maybe a nice mod can move you here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/design-forum/web-design-programming


----------



## kpmwrestler (Jun 21, 2006)

any nice moderators out there? Please move this thread to there. thanks!


----------

